# Minimum Internal Temp Chart?



## Allan28 (Jan 23, 2020)

Looking as this chart, had a couple questions? https://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/porta...e-minimum-internal-temperature-chart/ct_index

1. If you look at Beef, Pork, etc. internal temp of 145, and allow to rest at least 3 mins. Are you looking for 145 after 3 mins of rest? Didn't understand that?
2. Looking at ground has internal temp of 160,  once it hits 160, is the internal temp  complete?  or must the this temp be maintained, and if so how long?


----------



## bregent (Jan 23, 2020)

The values in that chart are the temps that are safe as soon or shortly after (3 minutes) the food reaches them. Food can be made safe at much lower temps if held there for longer. There are other charts that show how long at which temp.

I'm sure FSIS has tables for this, but so do many sous vide sites. Doug Baldwins has some great info: http://www.douglasbaldwin.com/sous-vide.html#Table_3.1


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 23, 2020)

*bregent *is referring to the 7 log 10 reduction, which is totally acceptable to USDA requirements, and is in use in far more restaurants than you think.  Cooking properly is dependent on temperature AND time.   Chicken for example can be cooked to a lower temperature if there is a hold time before serving, here are some examples:

Internal Temp ......................................................................... Hold Time Before Serving

157°F (69.4°C)31 seconds158°F (70°C)24.5 seconds159°F (70.6°C)19.4 seconds160°F (71.1°C)15.3 seconds161°F (71.7°C)12.1 seconds162°F (72.2°C)9.6 seconds


----------



## daveomak.fs (Jan 24, 2020)

Temperature    Time    
°F (°C)    (Minutes)   
130  .....  112 min    
131  .....   89 min    
132  .....   71 min    
133  .....   56 min    
134   .....  45 min    
135  .....   36 min    
136   .....  28 min    
137   .....  23 min    
138   .....  18 min    
139  .....   15 min    
140  .....   12 min    
141  ........  9 min    
142   .......  8 min    
143   .......  6 min        
144    ...... 5 min        
145   ......  4 min        
Table C.1: Pasteurization times for 
beef, corned beef, lamb, pork
 and cured pork (FDA, 2009, 3-401.11.B.2).


----------

